# 6.5 to match up with ES Mini Horns



## enigma (Jul 5, 2008)

Is it possible to run just a pair of 6.5s and still be able to match up with a set of Mini Horns? I was looking at these,

FaitalPRO 6FE200 6" Professional Woofer 8 Ohm | 294-1152

or these,

B&C 6NDL44 6-1/2" Neodymium Woofer | 294-647


with some fiberglass work, I could do (2) mids per door, but was trying to avoid that at least for now lol...this is all going in my 1999 Mitsubishi Mirage.

I know a larger mid would be easier, but I want to keep it low key and stock looking as possible  Thanks


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

In my experience, it will be difficult to match the level of a horn with a driver smaller than a 10-12" midbass. If you look at the efficiency of a horn/compression driver, you're typically in the 105-110db range at 1w/1m. The sensitivity of the B&C driver you posted is 91db, and it has an Fs of 140hz. It's a midrange driver that will probably fall on its face below 150hz and it's 15-20db less efficient than a horn, which means you'll need upwards of 200-300w per mid to match the output of the horn at 1 watt. 

The very first horn install I did about 5 years ago was with these:

B&C 6NDL38 6-1/2" Neodymium Woofer | 294-646

They are similar to the ones you posted but slightly more efficient and a much lower Fs of 72hz. I crossed these at 100hz and they did alright. If you are sticking with a 6.5-7" driver, I would go with those over the other two you posted. What I found though is that those B&C were over 7" in diameter already IIRC, so it really wasn't much of a squeeze to step up to 8". Now, if you have the room in your doors and are wanting to fabricate something, I would do a pair of 8" in each door, pushed as far forward in the door and as close to one another as possible. 

Here is an install I did a year or two ago with 12" JBL midbass, ported:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...y/102176-2003-s-10-pro-audio-blowthrough.html

Now THOSE could hang with a pair of horns all day long.  Obviously more than most people are able (or willing) to do in their vehicles, but a single 6-8" driver doesn't cut it. Even the 8" midrange I used in that install were 10db less efficient than the horns, so you'll be level matching the horns down to match everything else. You just want to find something as efficient as possible with as low an Fs as possible (if you're using them in a 2-way with horns). Efficiency and Fs are usually inverse, so you'll have to find a balance between the two. Hope that helps.


----------



## Eric Stevens (Dec 29, 2007)

Thing that needs to be the deciding factor is how loud you want it. a 6.5 can be fun and loud but will it be loud enough for you?Larger and higher sensitivity will always improve total output.

Be honest about how you like to listen and if it's always on 11 then a 6.5" won't cut it probably.

Eric



enigma said:


> Is it possible to run just a pair of 6.5s and still be able to match up with a set of Mini Horns? I was looking at these,
> 
> FaitalPRO 6FE200 6" Professional Woofer 8 Ohm | 294-1152
> 
> ...


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

mikey7182 said:


> In my experience, it will be difficult to match the level of a horn with a driver smaller than a 10-12" midbass. If you look at the efficiency of a horn/compression driver, you're typically in the 105-110db range at 1w/1m. The sensitivity of the B&C driver you posted is 91db, and it has an Fs of 140hz. It's a midrange driver that will probably fall on its face below 150hz and it's 15-20db less efficient than a horn, which means you'll need upwards of 200-300w per mid to match the output of the horn at 1 watt.
> 
> The very first horn install I did about 5 years ago was with these:
> 
> ...


Mikey, out of curiosity which of the B&C 8" drivers would recommend with horns of going for a pair of 8's per door? 
This being from the selection at parts-express.

http://www.parts-express.com/bc-8ndl51-8-neodymium-woofer--294-649
Or 
http://www.parts-express.com/bc-8nw51-8-neodymium-woofer--294-655

Eric S - I welcome your recommendations also as they'd be paired with your full body pro horns.

Thanks in advance 
Eric


----------



## mikey7182 (Jan 16, 2008)

Eric- I returned your PM. Let's chat there. I've got some ideas for ya.


----------



## minbari (Mar 3, 2011)

I run a pair of ID x65 with my minis and it gets more than loud enough for me. 140 watts on the 6.5" and 30 watts on the horns.


----------

